# Comp in December



## NONOGamer12 (Sep 17, 2022)

Hi guys so I decided I want to host a comp, I am going to have a list of events and stuff below

Second Round Entry: https://forms.gle/qF2EFMPL1N8XMwRH6

Main event: 3x3

Events 1x1, 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 1x1 OH, 2x2 OH, 3x3 OH, 4x4 OH, 5x5 OH, 1x1 BLD, 2x2 BLD, 3x3 BLD, 2-4 relay, 2-5 relay, 3 3x3 relay, gear cube, clock, square-1, pyraminx, megaminx, windmill cube, 1x3x3 cube, 2x3x3 cube, mirror blocks, mirror 2x2, and skewb

Site for scrambles: https://sites.google.com/view/speedtimes/competition?authuser=0 (check out the rest too) If you want to be on the PB page just DM me all times (only WCA)

I know there are a lot of events and confusion but this is going to be fun if we get enough people to sign up.


Round 2 starts: Decmber 5th 

Round 2 ends: December 11th hopefully

There is Average of 5 (Ao5) Mean of 3 (Mo3) Best of 3 (Bo3) Best of 5 (Bo5) and once

Want to keep track of things go here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1zXdrEVuyV5k-h5mIe_hLwHlnFMbITZCTqsIna0W1ORk/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 17, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> Hi guys so I decided I want to host a comp, I am going to have a list of events and stuff below
> 
> Sign Up: https://forms.gle/fWbTnWNyqauvQD3X8
> 
> ...


Do what you want to ig, but this seems like king of a joke to me. Maybe have some main events instead of a bunch of nonsense events.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Sep 17, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Do what you want to ig, but this seems like king of a joke to me. Maybe have some main events instead of a bunch of nonsense events.


IG? this aint a joke



Eli Apperson said:


> Do what you want to ig, but this seems like king of a joke to me. Maybe have some main events instead of a bunch of nonsense events.


I'm still working out details


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Sep 29, 2022)

hi can someone help me


----------



## hyn (Sep 29, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> Hi guys so I decided I want to host a comp, I am going to have a list of events and stuff below
> 
> Sign Up: https://forms.gle/fWbTnWNyqauvQD3X8
> 
> ...


Good luck with the comp
I mean it
and u might want to change the form so that it is possible to choose more than one event


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 29, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> Hi guys so I decided I want to host a comp, I am going to have a list of events and stuff below
> 
> Sign Up: https://forms.gle/fWbTnWNyqauvQD3X8
> 
> ...


1-7
1-7 OH
But for BLD you stop at 5BLD. Yeah, to not get into spoooky territory.


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 29, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> Events 1x1, 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 1x1 OH, 2x2 OH, 3x3 OH, 4x4 OH, 5x5 OH, 6x6 OH, 7x7 OH, 1x1 BLD, 2x2 BLD, 3x3 BLD, 4x4 BLD, 5x5 BLD, 2-4 relay, 2-5 relay, 3 3x3 relay, gear cube, clock, squan, pyra, mega, windmill cube, 1x3x3 cube, 2x3x3 cube, mirror blocks, mirror 2x2, and ghost cube


I think 5-7 oh is not a good idea


hyn said:


> and u might want to change the form so that it is possible to choose more than one event


also do this


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Sep 29, 2022)

hyn said:


> Good luck with the comp
> I mean it
> and u might want to change the form so that it is possible to choose more than one event


oh duh thx


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Sep 29, 2022)

hyn said:


> Good luck with the comp
> I mean it
> and u might want to change the form so that it is possible to choose more than one event





Nevan J said:


> I think 5-7 oh is not a good idea
> 
> also do this





Thom S. said:


> 1-7
> 1-7 OH
> But for BLD you stop at 5BLD. Yeah, to not get into spoooky territory.


k its reopen


----------



## Jack Law (Oct 11, 2022)

k i registered


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 11, 2022)

i registered. and why isnt there skewb


----------



## EthanMCuber (Oct 12, 2022)

How will it work? Also, what day is it?

ALSO ADDD SKEWBBBBBBBB PLEASSSSESEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 12, 2022)

1x1 lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 12, 2022)

Add skewb or I'm never signing up


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Oct 13, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> i registered. and why isnt there skewb


Ill add that pls put new response (or I can just add it to your thing if you want)


Megaminx lover said:


> 1x1 lol


yea


EthanMCuber said:


> How will it work? Also, what day is it?
> 
> ALSO ADDD SKEWBBBBBBBB PLEASSSSESEEEEEEEEEE


all december


NigelTheCuber said:


> Add skewb or I'm never signing up


added pls put new response (or I can just add it to your thing if you want)


EthanMCuber said:


> How will it work? Also, what day is it?
> 
> ALSO ADDD SKEWBBBBBBBB PLEASSSSESEEEEEEEEEE


added sorry pls put new response (or I can just add it to your thing if you want)


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Oct 13, 2022)

Jack Law said:


> k i registered


I added skewb if you want me to add it to your sheet


----------



## DUDECUBER (Oct 13, 2022)

Can I do skewb


----------



## Jack Law (Oct 13, 2022)

i wiil do skewb


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Oct 16, 2022)

DUDECUBER said:


> Can I do skewb





Jack Law said:


> i wiil do skewb


ok added


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Oct 16, 2022)

@lucazdoescubingstuff @Nooby-Cuber @GrettGrett I added skewb if you would like to get skewb just reply and i will add it


----------



## DUDECUBER (Oct 17, 2022)

Thanks!


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 17, 2022)

In


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 18, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> @lucazdoescubingstuff @Nooby-Cuber @GrettGrett I added skewb if you would like to get skewb just reply and i will add it


Sure, I’ll do skewb


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Oct 20, 2022)

Nooby-Cuber said:


> Sure, I’ll do skewb


Ok Added


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 2, 2022)

Anyone wanna do this?


----------



## Jack Law (Nov 2, 2022)

can u sign me up for 4x4 i just got one a few weeks ago


----------



## Jack Law (Nov 2, 2022)

and the 2-4 and 2-5relay ty


----------



## helloimcubedup (Nov 2, 2022)

I can't access the websites, so ill post my events here: 1x1-5x5, 1-3 OH, 1x1 and 2x2 blind, 2-4 and 2-5 relay, Mirror blocks, pyra, skewb, windmill cube and mega. (I'm using a dice for 1x1)


----------



## Lio2010 (Nov 2, 2022)

So no exsact time? I would have the full December to compete?


----------



## Lio2010 (Nov 2, 2022)

Could i do gear cube with a gear ball? The technique is the same


----------



## Lio2010 (Nov 2, 2022)

Signed up


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 2, 2022)

Jack Law said:


> and the 2-4 and 2-5relay ty





Jack Law said:


> can u sign me up for 4x4 i just got one a few weeks ago


Sure added what about 4x4 OH


Lio2010 said:


> Could i do gear cube with a gear ball? The technique is the same


yes


Lio2010 said:


> Could i do gear cube with a gear ball? The technique is the same


almost the dates will come later


helloimcubedup said:


> I can't access the websites, so ill post my events here: 1x1-5x5, 1-3 OH, 1x1 and 2x2 blind, 2-4 and 2-5 relay, Mirror blocks, pyra, skewb, windmill cube and mega. (I'm using a dice for 1x1)


Ok with the dice added


Lio2010 said:


> Signed up


added


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 2, 2022)

Ghost cube 6x6 OH and 7x7 OH removed


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Nov 3, 2022)

I signed up for the competition!


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 3, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> I signed up for the competition!


Added

@lucazdoescubingstuff @GrettGrett I added skewb if you would like to get skewb just reply and i will add it to your events


----------



## GrettGrett (Nov 3, 2022)

can you add skewb to my events?


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 3, 2022)

GrettGrett said:


> can you add skewb to my events?


added


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Nov 3, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> Added
> 
> @lucazdoescubingstuff @GrettGrett I added skewb if you would like to get skewb just reply and i will add it to your events


There is a missing cell (A20) which needs my username. I just wanted to point that out if you missed it.


----------



## Lio2010 (Nov 3, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> added


Where have you added me?


----------



## Thom S. (Nov 3, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> Where have you added me?


Into their heart.


----------



## Lio2010 (Nov 3, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> Into their heart.


?


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Nov 3, 2022)

Do we need to take a video of the solves? Is there a prize for winning? Also, for 1x1, 1x1 OH, or 1x1 BLD, do we need to touch the cube during the solve, or is it a matter of stopping the timer as fast as you can?


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Nov 4, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> Added
> 
> @lucazdoescubingstuff @GrettGrett I added skewb if you would like to get skewb just reply and i will add it to your events


add skewb for me


----------



## Thom S. (Nov 4, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> added





Lio2010 said:


> Where have you added me?





Thom S. said:


> Into their heart.


Anymore questions.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 4, 2022)

add skewb for me i wanna win


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 4, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> There is a missing cell (A20) which needs my username. I just wanted to point that out if you missed it.


Oh thx fixed


Lio2010 said:


> Where have you added me?


https://forms.gle/fWbTnWNyqauvQD3X8 here


lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> add skewb for me





NigelTheCuber said:


> add skewb for me i wanna win


added


SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> Do we need to take a video of the solves? Is there a prize for winning? Also, for 1x1, 1x1 OH, or 1x1 BLD, do we need to touch the cube during the solve, or is it a matter of stopping the timer as fast as you can?


No video or prize and just touch the 1x1

Who is @1


----------



## Lio2010 (Nov 4, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> https://forms.gle/fWbTnWNyqauvQD3X8 here


But that is just the sign up Page


----------



## helloimcubedup (Nov 4, 2022)

where is the spreadsheet for the competitors


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 4, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> But that is just the sign up Page





helloimcubedup said:


> where is the spreadsheet for the competitors







__





Sign in - Google Accounts






sites.google.com


----------



## Lio2010 (Nov 4, 2022)

Could i Do 1×1 with a 3×3 or a dice? I dont have a 1×1


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 4, 2022)

I made one myself lol. Dice im guessing could work


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 4, 2022)

I registered.


----------



## Lio2010 (Nov 4, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> I made one myself lol. Dice im guessing could work


What did you made yourself?


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 4, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> What did you made yourself?


a 1x1


----------



## Lio2010 (Nov 5, 2022)

If i can use a dice as 1×1, could you add all the 1×1 Events for me?


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 5, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> But that is just the sign up Page


oh oops here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1zXdrEVuyV5k-h5mIe_hLwHlnFMbITZCTqsIna0W1ORk/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## GrettGrett (Nov 5, 2022)

can you add me for 5x5, 2x2 and 3x3 OH, megaminx, and mirror blocks? I got some new cubes recently


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 5, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> oh oops here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1zXdrEVuyV5k-h5mIe_hLwHlnFMbITZCTqsIna0W1ORk/edit?usp=sharing


I signed up using the Google sheet. Where's my name?


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 5, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I signed up using the Google sheet. Where's my name?


Sorry I am working on it now


GrettGrett said:


> can you add me for 5x5, 2x2 and 3x3 OH, megaminx, and mirror blocks? I got some new cubes recently


Sure added


----------



## Lio2010 (Nov 5, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> Sorry I am working on it now
> 
> Sure added


Can you add me for All the 1×1 Events if i can use a dice for Them?


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 5, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> Can you add me for All the 1×1 Events if i can use a dice for Them?


Yep Added


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 5, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> Can you add me for All the 1×1 Events if i can use a dice for Them?


done


----------



## Cand (Nov 6, 2022)

im signed up


----------



## Corner Swap (Nov 6, 2022)

Please can I do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 7x7, 1x1, 1x1 OH, 2x2 OH, 3x3 OH, 2-4 relay, 3 3x3 relay, pyra, and mirror cube?

Edit: Can I use a 2x2 as a 1x1?


----------



## Cand (Nov 6, 2022)

im sry i did the form 4 times can u delete the 1st 3?
(these ones):


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 6, 2022)

I most definitely will not be doing every single event I signed up for; I’ll just do the ones I feel like doing.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 6, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> I most definitely will not be doing every single event I signed up for; I’ll just do the ones I feel like doing.


same. probably wont do 7x7 but maybe


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 6, 2022)

WINDMILL IS HAPPENING


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 6, 2022)

@Cand what is going on with your stuff


----------



## Cand (Nov 6, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> @Cand what is going on with your stuff


I didnt realize I only should submit 1 form per person so i changed the events several times.
Cant u just add the latest change?


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 6, 2022)

Corner Swap said:


> Please can I do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 7x7, 1x1, 1x1 OH, 2x2 OH, 3x3 OH, 2-4 relay, 3 3x3 relay, pyra, and mirror cube?
> 
> Edit: Can I use a 2x2 as a 1x1?


yes added


BenChristman1 said:


> I most definitely will not be doing every single event I signed up for; I’ll just do the ones I feel like doing.


lol


Cand said:


> im sry i did the form 4 times can u delete the 1st 3?
> (these ones):
> View attachment 21116


r u just doing the 1x1 stuff and 2x2 bld?


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 6, 2022)

Can I do a virtual clock simulator for Clock? If so, plz add me


----------



## Cand (Nov 6, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> yes added
> 
> lol
> 
> r u just doing the 1x1 stuff and 2x2 bld?


Yes


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 6, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> Can I do a virtual clock simulator for Clock? If so, plz add me


yes ok added


Cand said:


> Yes


ok there are other 2x2 added


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 6, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> yes ok added


Can you also add clock then for my brother (Trevor M)?


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 6, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> Can you also add clock then for my brother (Trevor M)?


done


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 6, 2022)

thx


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 7, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> thx


Welcome


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 7, 2022)

Hello I think 4x4 and 5x5 BLD are not gonna happen I will keep it just in case though


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 8, 2022)

I changed the last day of sign up to tomorrow!!! Sign up


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 9, 2022)

4x4 and 5x5 BLD taken out


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Nov 9, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> Hello I think 4x4 and 5x5 BLD are not gonna happen I will keep it just in case though


So is it gonna be cancelled?


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Nov 9, 2022)

Oops nvm I didn't see the other message


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 9, 2022)

SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> So is it gonna be cancelled?





SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> Oops nvm I didn't see the other message


its still happening but no 4x4 and 5x5 BLD


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 9, 2022)

I’m excited to completely fail a sub-7 pyra average!


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 9, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> I’m excited to completely fail a sub-7 pyra average!


LOL Its open on the main page


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 9, 2022)

wait the comp is open?


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 9, 2022)

@Jack Law @DUDECUBER @lucazdoescubingstuff @Nooby-Cuber @GrettGrett @Futurechamp77 @EthanMCuber @helloimcubedup @Lio2010 @Isaiah The Scott @Luke Solves Cubes @siddhanshisethi @baseballjello67 @SkewbIsTheBestEvent @Findnf @Abram Grimsley @BenChristman1 @Corner Swap @Cand @jwiejoo @Burrito

THE 1ST ROUND IS OPEN!!! go HERE


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 9, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> wait the comp is open?


yes


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 9, 2022)

but its nov 8 bruh


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 9, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> but its nov 8 bruh


yea i know i am busy i need to make sure it happens


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 9, 2022)

for 1x1, is it start the timer, touch the cube, and then stop the cube?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 9, 2022)

wait quick! can i please do ivy cube too?


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Nov 9, 2022)

When will the first round end?


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 9, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> for 1x1, is it start the timer, touch the cube, and then stop the cube?





Abram Grimsley said:


> wait quick! can i please do ivy cube too?


yes to both


SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> When will the first round end?


Nov 21


----------



## Lio2010 (Nov 9, 2022)

Can i sent the results from different Events at different days?


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Nov 9, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> Can i sent the results from different Events at different days?


IDK but instead you could just keep track of your times in a google spreadsheet or something like that.


----------



## Lio2010 (Nov 9, 2022)

SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> IDK but instead you could just keep track of your times in a google spreadsheet or something like that.


Good idea


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 10, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> Can i sent the results from different Events at different days?


yes


SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> IDK but instead you could just keep track of your times in a google spreadsheet or something like that.





Lio2010 said:


> Good idea


you could also just keep the form open till you do all the solves


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 10, 2022)

Sign up ended


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 10, 2022)

@Jack Law @DUDECUBER @lucazdoescubingstuff @Nooby-Cuber @GrettGrett @Futurechamp77 @EthanMCuber @helloimcubedup @Lio2010 @Isaiah The Scott @Luke Solves Cubes @siddhanshisethi @baseballjello67 @SkewbIsTheBestEvent @Findnf @Abram Grimsley @BenChristman1 @Corner Swap @Cand @jwiejoo @Burrito @SpeedCubeLegend17 @spalmon 

THE 1ST ROUND IS OPEN!!! go HERE


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 10, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> @Jack Law @DUDECUBER @lucazdoescubingstuff @Nooby-Cuber @GrettGrett @Futurechamp77 @EthanMCuber @helloimcubedup @Lio2010 @Isaiah The Scott @Luke Solves Cubes @siddhanshisethi @baseballjello67 @SkewbIsTheBestEvent @Findnf @Abram Grimsley @BenChristman1 @Corner Swap @Cand @jwiejoo @Burrito @SpeedCubeLegend17 @spalmon
> 
> THE 1ST ROUND IS OPEN!!! go HERE


Already done!


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 10, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Already done!


Like submitted?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 10, 2022)

Yep. Did it not go through?


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 10, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Yep. Did it not go through?


No I think I changed the form because the other one glitched but I deleted the other one so no it did not go through


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 10, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> No I think I changed the form because the other one glitched but I deleted the other one so no it did not go through


Should I do it over again?


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 10, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Should I do it over again?


If you remember your times you could put those but otherwise yes pls I do not have any record of them but use the new link


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 10, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> If you remember your times you could put those but otherwise yes pls I do not have any record of them but use the new link


I'll do them soon. Thanks.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 10, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I'll do them soon. Thanks.


OK thank you (I am so lucky I have not run out of daily posts)


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Nov 10, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> OK thank you (I am so lucky I have not run out of daily posts)


I submitted my times but due to the error on Abram Grimsley's side could you please check if I submitted my results?


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Nov 10, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> @Jack Law @DUDECUBER @lucazdoescubingstuff @Nooby-Cuber @GrettGrett @Futurechamp77 @EthanMCuber @helloimcubedup @Lio2010 @Isaiah The Scott @Luke Solves Cubes @siddhanshisethi @baseballjello67 @SkewbIsTheBestEvent @Findnf @Abram Grimsley @BenChristman1 @Corner Swap @Cand @jwiejoo @Burrito @SpeedCubeLegend17 @spalmon
> 
> THE 1ST ROUND IS OPEN!!! go HERE


sorry but can u remove 4x4 for me? and can i use a 3x3 cornerpiece as 1x1?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 10, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> sorry but can u remove 4x4 for me? and can i use a 3x3 cornerpiece as 1x1?


if you cut of the corner stalk, yes


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Nov 11, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> if you cut of the corner stalk, yes


ok then i'll just get off the 1x1 events cause i dont really have a 1x1 xd


----------



## spalmon (Nov 11, 2022)

i think the third 3x3 relay scramble is the same as the 3x3 scramble for 2-4 relay


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 14, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> I submitted my times but due to the error on Abram Grimsley's side could you please check if I submitted my results?


THEY DID


lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> ok then i'll just get off the 1x1 events cause i dont really have a 1x1 xd


you can use a dice or a 2x2 if you do not turn it


spalmon said:


> i think the third 3x3 relay scramble is the same as the 3x3 scramble for 2-4 relay


Ok... sorry to late now just roll with it


lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> sorry but can u remove 4x4 for me? and can i use a 3x3 cornerpiece as 1x1?


done w 4x4


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Nov 14, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> THEY DID
> 
> you can use a dice or a 2x2 if you do not turn it
> 
> ...


ill maybe submit my times later


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 15, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> ill maybe submit my times later


k

@Jack Law @DUDECUBER @lucazdoescubingstuff @Nooby-Cuber @GrettGrett @Futurechamp77 @EthanMCuber @helloimcubedup @Lio2010 @Isaiah Scott [USER=71289]@siddhanshisethi @baseballjello67 @SkewbIsTheBestEvent @Findnf @Abram Grimsley @BenChristman1 @Corner Swap @Cand @jwiejoo @Burrito @SpeedCubeLegend17

THE 1ST ROUND IS OPEN!!! go HERE


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 17, 2022)

@Jack Law @DUDECUBER @lucazdoescubingstuff @Nooby-Cuber @GrettGrett @Futurechamp77 @EthanMCuber @helloimcubedup @Lio2010 @Isaiah Scott @siddhanshisethi @baseballjello67 @SkewbIsTheBestEvent @Findnf @Abram Grimsley @BenChristman1 @Corner Swap @Cand @jwiejoo @Burrito @SpeedCubeLegend17

THE 1ST ROUND IS OPEN!!! go HERE https://forms.gle/AWb3wEJyaabh33K37


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 17, 2022)

@Jack Law @DUDECUBER @lucazdoescubingstuff @Nooby-Cuber @GrettGrett @Futurechamp77 @EthanMCuber @helloimcubedup  @Isaiah Scott @siddhanshisethi @baseballjello67 @SkewbIsTheBestEvent @Findnf @Abram Grimsley @BenChristman1 @Corner Swap @Cand @jwiejoo @Burrito @SpeedCubeLegend17 @Lio2010 

THE 1ST ROUND IS OPEN!!! go HERE https://forms.gle/AWb3wEJyaabh33K37


(sorry needed to fix it)


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Nov 17, 2022)

You understand you can edit posts, right?


NONOGamer12 said:


> @Jack Law @DUDECUBER @lucazdoescubingstuff @Nooby-Cuber @GrettGrett @Futurechamp77 @EthanMCuber @helloimcubedup  @Isaiah Scott @siddhanshisethi @baseballjello67 @SkewbIsTheBestEvent @Findnf @Abram Grimsley @BenChristman1 @Corner Swap @Cand @jwiejoo @Burrito @SpeedCubeLegend17 @Lio2010
> 
> THE 1ST ROUND IS OPEN!!! go HERE https://forms.gle/AWb3wEJyaabh33K37
> 
> ...


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 17, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> You understand you can edit posts, right?


I did but i did not know it changed the pings


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 18, 2022)

@Jack Law @DUDECUBER @lucazdoescubingstuff @Nooby-Cuber @GrettGrett @Futurechamp77 @EthanMCuber @helloimcubedup @Isaiah Scott @siddhanshisethi @baseballjello67 @SkewbIsTheBestEvent @Findnf @Abram Grimsley @BenChristman1 @Corner Swap @Cand @jwiejoo @Burrito @SpeedCubeLegend17 @Lio2010

THE 1ST ROUND IS OPEN!!! go HERE https://forms.gle/AWb3wEJyaabh33K37


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 19, 2022)

@Jack Law @DUDECUBER @lucazdoescubingstuff @Nooby-Cuber @GrettGrett @Futurechamp77 @EthanMCuber @helloimcubedup
@Isaiah Scott @siddhanshisethi @baseballjello67 @SkewbIsTheBestEvent @Findnf @Abram Grimsley @BenChristman1 @Corner Swap @Cand @jwiejoo @Burrito @SpeedCubeLegend17

THE 1ST ROUND IS OPEN!!! go HERE https://forms.gle/AWb3wEJyaabh33K37

DEADLINE EXTENDED TO November 27


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Nov 19, 2022)

So I have until November 27th to finish?


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 19, 2022)

SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> So I have until November 27th to finish?


Yes sorry i keep pinging but i just made this change so im not gonna for a while


----------



## Jack Law (Nov 20, 2022)

done
srry it took along time my browser want working so i had to get a new one ty tho for extending the time for me i got all my events done tho 
thx agian


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 20, 2022)

Jack Law said:


> done
> srry it took along time my browser want working so i had to get a new one ty tho for extending the time for me i got all my events done tho
> thx agian


thx and welcome I wanted people to do it and I know stuff like that happens ( also I said december and it needs to be at least a bit in december)


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 21, 2022)

I submitted my times!


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 21, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I submitted my times!


thx


----------



## Jack Law (Nov 21, 2022)

wait but its not even dece,ber yet?


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 21, 2022)

Jack Law said:


> wait but its not even dece,ber yet?


i wanted it to end in december


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 21, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> i wanted it to end in december


How many people move on to round 2 for each event?


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 21, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> How many people move on to round 2 for each event?


it depends if it has 2 rounds 5 if it has 3 10 if it has 4 15 and 5 20


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 21, 2022)

Can I compete in 2-5 relay? I said I wouldn’t in the form, but I want to now. Thanks!

Also, when does each round take place?


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 21, 2022)

2-4 Relay#NameAverage1spalmon1:27.772Abram Grimsley1:27.79
@Abram Grimsley so close


If there is a tie for who is getting out both people stay in and one extra person gets out the second round (


EthanMCuber said:


> Can I compete in 2-5 relay? I said I wouldn’t in the form, but I want to now. Thanks!
> 
> Also, when does each round take place?


sure I'll add you


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 21, 2022)

I just realized that for BLD and relays on the “Round 1” page on the spreadsheet, it says average, although I thought we were putting our best time.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 21, 2022)

thx fixed


EthanMCuber said:


> I just realized that for BLD and relays on the “Round 1” page on the spreadsheet, it says average, although I thought we were putting our best time.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 21, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> 2-4 Relay#NameAverage1spalmon1:27.772Abram Grimsley1:27.79
> @Abram Grimsley so close
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not even mad! this is hilarious!


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Nov 21, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> 2-4 Relay#NameAverage1spalmon1:27.772Abram Grimsley1:27.79


I'll probably beat both of you since I average 57 on 4x4, 13 on 3x3, and 5 on 2x2. Even if you add that plus the fact that there is no inspection for 2 of the events I'll probably get a 1:22 average.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 21, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I'm not even mad! this is hilarious!


yea also a couple ties both with @Jack Law (look at bottom of tables in spoiler) it had to happen to someone XD


Spoiler: ties




1x1x1 BLD#Namebest1Lio20100.062GrettGrett0.082Jack Law0.08


1x1x1 OH#NameAverage1Lio20100.042GrettGrett0.063NONOGamer120.093Jack Law0.09






SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> I'll probably beat both of you since I average 57 on 4x4, 13 on 3x3, and 5 on 2x2. Even if you add that plus the fact that there is no inspection for 2 of the events I'll probably get a 1:22 average.


pls dont be rude and you have no clue it might be hard scrambles


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Nov 21, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> pls dont be rude and you have no clue it might be hard scrambles


Don't worry, I'm not trying to be rude and you are right I could mess up. I'll get every event done by Friday, the main issue is that 7x7 takes a long time.


----------



## Duncan Kimmett (Nov 21, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Do what you want to ig, but this seems like king of a joke to me. Maybe have some main events instead of a bunch of nonsense events.


The point of non-wca events is to be able to do joke events.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 23, 2022)

@Jack Law are you still doing mirror 2x2 if you are please submit another response with that time

@SpeedCubeLegend17 are you still doing 5x5, 2x2 OH, 2x2 BLD, 3 3x3 relay, 2-4 relay, and 2-5 relay. if you are please submit another response with those time


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 23, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> @Jack Law are you still doing mirror 2x2 if you are please submit another response with that time
> 
> @SpeedCubeLegend17 are you still doing 5x5, 2x2 OH, 2x2 BLD, 3 3x3 relay, 2-4 relay, and 2-5 relay. if you are please submit another response with those time


Sorry, can you take me off the list for all of those


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 23, 2022)

Can you add my results please? Also, my 6x6 broke so I won’t compete in it. Everything else I will submit soon.


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Nov 23, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> Can you add my results please? Also, my 6x6 broke so I won’t compete in it. Everything else I will submit soon.


Is it fixable or is it completely broken?


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 23, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Sorry, can you take me off the list for all of those


sure


EthanMCuber said:


> Can you add my results please? Also, my 6x6 broke so I won’t compete in it. Everything else I will submit soon.


k so take you off 6x6 r u doing 7x7


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Nov 23, 2022)

@NONOGamer12 on the spreadsheet it shows EthanMcuber for 1x1 with a 0.03 average who is ranked 2nd while Lio2010 has a 0.04 average but is in 1st.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 23, 2022)

Can you add my results please? Also, my 6x6 broke so I won’t compete in it. Everything else I will submit soon.


SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> Is it fixable or is it completely broken?


I need a replacement part for it.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 24, 2022)

SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> @NONOGamer12 on the spreadsheet it shows EthanMcuber for 1x1 with a 0.03 average who is ranked 2nd while Lio2010 has a 0.04 average but is in 1st.


I actually got a 0.05 average, so I think it was just a typo

Also, you forgot to add my name for 2x2 OH.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 28, 2022)

@DUDECUBER @lucazdoescubingstuff @Nooby-Cuber @Futurechamp77 @helloimcubedup @Isaiah Scott @siddhanshisethi @baseballjello67 @Findnf @BenChristman1 @Corner Swap @Cand @jwiejoo @Burrito 

This is the last time i am extending the deadline if you do not get it done you are disqualified it is till December 4th


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 28, 2022)

LOL @Luke Solves Cubes @SkewbIsTheBestEvent exact same average


3x3x3#NameAverage1spalmon10.552Luke Solves Cubes11.522SkewbIsBestEvent11.52

@Lio2010 and @SkewbIsTheBestEvent same this keeps happening


1x1x1 BLD#Namebest1Lio20100.061SkewbIsBestEvent0.06


----------



## Lio2010 (Nov 28, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> 1x1x1 BLD#Namebest1Lio20100.061SkewbIsBestEvent0.06


yeah i can get a 1st place altrough i am so bad in cubing


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Nov 28, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> Hi guys so I decided I want to host a comp, I am going to have a list of events and stuff below
> 
> First Round Entry: https://forms.gle/AWb3wEJyaabh33K37
> 
> ...


could you replace my 2-4 relay to 3 3x3s instead?


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Nov 28, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> LOL @Luke Solves Cubes @SkewbIsTheBestEvent exact same average
> 
> 
> 3x3x3#NameAverage1spalmon10.552Luke Solves Cubes11.522SkewbIsBestEvent11.52
> ...


I didn't even notice that lol. For ties, I think we just have to either add another digit (so for me I got 11.527 for the 3x3 average), or we can see who got the fastest singles if the event is an Ao5/Ao3.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Nov 28, 2022)

ive submitted my results @NONOGamer12 but sorry, can you please remove the 2-3-4 relay and 1x1 bld? and add 3 3x3 relay. thx! fun comp


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Nov 28, 2022)

also my skewb ao5 is 28.40 but it is the same as 28.4


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 29, 2022)

@EthanMCuber can you tell trevor that he signed up for 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 2x2 OH, 3x3 OH, 4x4 OH, 1x1 BLD, Square-1, megaminx, clock, mirror blocks, and skewb and did not do them if he wants to do them please get him to submit another response and do those if not please tell me


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 29, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> ive submitted my results @NONOGamer12 but sorry, can you please remove the 2-3-4 relay and 1x1 bld? and add 3 3x3 relay. thx! fun comp


done thx


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 30, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> @EthanMCuber can you tell trevor that he signed up for 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 2x2 OH, 3x3 OH, 4x4 OH, 1x1 BLD, Square-1, megaminx, clock, mirror blocks, and skewb and did not do them if he wants to do them please get him to submit another response and do those if not please tell me


I don’t think he’s doing them. Is the second round starting soon?


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 30, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> I don’t think he’s doing them. Is the second round starting soon?


yea next monday


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Dec 4, 2022)

@DUDECUBER @Nooby-Cuber @Futurechamp77 @helloimcubedup @Isaiah Scott @siddhanshisethi @baseballjello67 @Findnf @BenChristman1 @Corner Swap @Cand @jwiejoo @Burrito

entry ends for the first round today so do it!!!

First Round Entry: https://forms.gle/AWb3wEJyaabh33K37


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Dec 6, 2022)

@lucazdoescubingstuff @GrettGrett @Jack Law @EthanMCuber @Lio2010 @Luke Solves Cubes @SkewbIsTheBestEvent @Abram Grimsley @SpeedCubeLegend17 @spalmon

the 2nd round is open: https://forms.gle/qF2EFMPL1N8XMwRH6


----------



## Lio2010 (Dec 6, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> @lucazdoescubingstuff @GrettGrett @Jack Law @EthanMCuber @Lio2010 @Luke Solves Cubes @SkewbIsTheBestEvent @Abram Grimsley @SpeedCubeLegend17 @spalmon
> 
> the 2nd round is open: https://forms.gle/qF2EFMPL1N8XMwRH6


Until when?


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Dec 7, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> Until when?


next sunday


@Luke Solves Cubes you submitted right?


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Dec 12, 2022)

Could I have one more day?


----------



## Lio2010 (Dec 13, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> next sunday
> 
> 
> @Luke Solves Cubes you submitted right?


I forgot to submit can i pls Do it today?


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Dec 13, 2022)

@Lio2010 I think he is inactive for a while


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 17, 2022)

Can you make Round 1 visible please? thx


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Dec 19, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> I forgot to submit can i pls Do it today?





SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> @Lio2010 I think he is inactive for a while





EthanMCuber said:


> Can you make Round 1 visible please? thx


Sorry im giving people time and yea


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 25, 2022)

When does Round 3 start? Also, can you update the rankings for Round 2? Thanks!


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jan 1, 2023)

EthanMCuber said:


> When does Round 3 start? Also, can you update the rankings for Round 2? Thanks!


sure sorry final round i was on vacation sorry

and i mostly use discord now


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jan 1, 2023)

@Luke Solves Cubes @SkewbIsTheBestEvent @EthanMCuber there is only 3x3 in round 3 sorry no one did it

1. U R2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 U L2 B2 U F2 R' F L R U' F2 L F R2 D

2. R2 U2 D' R2 D2 F2 R' D F R2 D2 B D2 F2 B U2 F' L2 U2 F

3. D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 U R2 D' R2 F D L2 B' F2 R' U F' D' U'

4. D2 B2 L2 U2 B' F2 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R U2 L D' U' L' R2 U' B' R'

5. L F B' L' B' R U2 F2 B R2 D' B2 R2 F2 B2 U' D' F2 D' B2 D'

also do yall have discord
im not doing it


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jan 1, 2023)

NONOGamer12 said:


> @Luke Solves Cubes @SkewbIsTheBestEvent @EthanMCuber there is only 3x3 in round 3 sorry no one did it
> 
> 1. U R2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 U L2 B2 U F2 R' F L R U' F2 L F R2 D
> 
> ...


I have dscrd


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jan 2, 2023)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> I have dscrd


i know


----------



## EthanMCuber (Jan 2, 2023)

Wait does this mean we should start one? Or are you starting it?


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jan 2, 2023)

EthanMCuber said:


> Wait does this mean we should start one? Or are you starting it?


start a what

oh no i mean that im not doing the comp but do you have discord cuz i dont use this mostly just use the cubehead and speedcubeshop server


----------

